# Jon Boat Registration Problem



## uncleben (Apr 19, 2009)

I just got a 12' Jon boat from my grandfather.  He bought it new in the 60's from a feed store no longer in business.  It has no HIN, being that it was pre-1972, and there is no make or model on it.  I looked online to find out about registering it, and it appears I would need a HIN or GA Registration #.  So I called DNR, and the lady that answered told me that bottom line, unless I could come up with an original bill of sale, they couldn't, or wouldn't, register it.  There's no way to get a copy from the store, and my grandfather didn't hold onto it for 45 years.  The boat has always been in a private pond, so has never been registered.   I was wondering if I could just tell them its homemade, and has taken 45 years to complete.  Then a DNR agent could come out to the house inspect it, and issue a HIN, with the build date 2009?
Anyone got any advice, or experience with a similar situation?


----------



## C.Killmaster (Apr 19, 2009)

uncleben said:


> I just got a 12' Jon boat from my grandfather.  He bought it new in the 60's from a feed store no longer in business.  It has no HIN, being that it was pre-1972, and there is no make or model on it.  I looked online to find out about registering it, and it appears I would need a HIN or GA Registration #.  So I called DNR, and the lady that answered told me that bottom line, unless I could come up with an original bill of sale, they couldn't, or wouldn't, register it.  There's no way to get a copy from the store, and my grandfather didn't hold onto it for 45 years.  The boat has always been in a private pond, so has never been registered.   I was wondering if I could just tell them its homemade, and has taken 45 years to complete.  Then a DNR agent could come out to the house inspect it, and issue a HIN, with the build date 2009?
> Anyone got any advice, or experience with a similar situation?


http://www.georgiawildlife.org/documentdetail.aspx?docid=293&pageid=1&category=boating

If you are unable to locate the Hull Identification Number on your vessel, or if your vessel is a homemade boat, please click here to obtain an application for a hull identification number. Vessels that are 1972 and older are EXEMPT, they will not have an HIN. No HIN is required to register a boat older than 1972.

When this application is returned to our office, DNR will issue a Hull Identification Number for your vessel. Conservation Rangers will affix this HIN to your vessel to complete this process. This process to assign or locate the HIN is an effort to make your registration more secure, and your vessel less susceptible to theft, and easier to recover if it were stolen.


----------

